# Uhoh!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

There's supposed to be an icestorm headed my way! :shock: Will my goats be okay? They have shelter but it's not the best quality it's more like a box with a door, it seems to be pretty warm in there when I check but I never even see them in it! It really worries me. Should I do something to keep them warmer? I was thinking about putting some sweatshirts on them just to make sure and ease my mind. I think my parents might even let me bring them to my house so that I can keep an eye on them. What do you guys think? Oh and I think it's Thor not letting them get into the shelter. (he's driving me nuts! He sprained my sheeps leg!) :evil: Any advice is GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Ice storms are one thing most animals do not deal with well- so they need to be dry under cover- I don't think the cold should be too bad for them as long as they are dry. You can add some extra straw or something for them to snuggle into-


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I cant blame you for worrying. Unless there going to be in the dry I would hold off on the sweat shirts it will just hold moisture in and it will take them longer to dry. If they are in te dry I would use sweatshirts.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

believe it or not but when it gets cold or wet enough the under dogs (goats) will make sure they have a spot in the barn. Mine always do.

if I were you I would just take a check on them sometime after the storm starts (when it is safe enough of course) just to relieve your fears.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks. Do you think it would be okay to bring them to my house? I'd really like to if my parents are serious about it. Then I wouldn't worry about them so much. But the problem is if I leave them with Thor he has injured even Lyric and Heidi before. I've told my ex that if he doesn't do something with him and I don't find a home for him he's going to the auction.  I don't want to do it but he keeps hurting my girls and I'm not going to let it happen. He's completely FLIPPED Lyric and Heidi right in front of me! :evil: I, of course got after him for it, but he still does it and that's why I'm really worrying about them in the icestorm.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

do you have a place for them at your house? if so and your parents are serious about it then go ahead.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes we do. It's just a matter of are my parents willing to deal with the mess afterwards. I told them that if I had to I'd scrub it clean! They've been to my house before and loved it and my family loved it too. Then I can check on them as much as I want to! :roll: Talk about paranoid! I'm already worried! This is my first winter with breeding animals and I'm not willing to risk any of them!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well the winters aren't as tough as the summers. Winters tend to be harder on us.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Honestly, they can take alot more than we think, as long as they have adequete shelter out of wind and it is dry in there. 
Some of mine have gotten somewhat wet when its really cold but refuse to go inside. They usually sleep out under a canopy which serves as a cover for the feeder. 
Their barn is always open to them, but they don't go in unless its really blowing. 
I understand your concern. But unless there are babies I would provide the shelter and leave it up to them. Goats are smart! Enough to make you go way out of your way and make you crazy! :wink:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

like the rest said goats can handle a lot of cold but must be kept dry & out of drafts. i would say that if your parent's are willing to let you bting them to your house then i would do it for your own peace of mind. if not you are going to be up all night worring. as for thor i would try to make a place that he can be in but next to the others. i have panels that i got from sydell & when i have to i will build a pen out of them & put the cranky one in it just to make sure that it lets the otheres inside.


----------

